# برنامج رائع للخريطه السيكومتريه مهم لجميع مهندسي التكييف



## نور جابر (21 يناير 2008)

هذا البرنامج هديه لكم ارجو ان تحوز اعجابكم​ 
من خواص البرنامج :- 
ان تعطيه درجات الحراره فقط ويعطيك باقي خواص الهواء عند هذه النقطه
*الرطوبه النسبيه
*درجة الندي
*الانثالبي
*الخ
بدون البحث في الجداول والتدقيق في الخريطه​ 
ملحوظه :
هذا البرنامج مقتبس من احد الاصدقاء​ 
ويمكنك التحميل من هذا الرابط . ولا تنسوني في الدعاء​


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (22 يناير 2008)

عفوا البرنامج لايفتح لماذا؟؟؟؟


----------



## عوبد الورد (22 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي محمد مزعل الفك (22 يناير 2008)

تحياتي لك يا طيب


----------



## عمر محمد3 (22 يناير 2008)

شكرا لكن البرنامج لا يعمل نرجو الافاده والتاكد من البرامج قبل الرفع 
والله الموفق


----------



## نور جابر (23 يناير 2008)

*اعادة رفع الخريطه السيكومتريه*

اخواني الاعزاء :-
انالااعرف لماذا البرنامج لايفتح معكم ولكن انا اعدت رفع البرنامج لعل وعسي ان يكون هذا هو السبب.
وهذا البرنامج لا يحتاج تسطيب وانما يتم فرده فقط ببرنامج (win rar)
وسوف تظهرايكونة التشغيل.
وعند الضغط عليها ضبل كليك يفتح البرنامج 
واذا لم تعمل اضغط عليها كلك يمين ثم (properties)
ثم اختار برنامج التشغيل الذي يعمل به جهازك واختار باقي الخواص التي تريدها
ملحوظه: البرنامج بعد فك الضغط 
(796 size k )
( size on disk k 800)
ويمكنكم الرفع من هذا الرابط المرفق مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عماد هاشم (23 يناير 2008)

شكرا ياخي وبارك الله فيك...الحقيقه برنامج لطيف وجزاك الله الف خير.


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (23 يناير 2008)

نور جابر قال:


> هذا البرنامج هديه لكم ارجو ان تحوز اعجابكم​
> 
> من خواص البرنامج :-
> ان تعطيه درجات الحراره فقط ويعطيك باقي خواص الهواء عند هذه النقطه
> ...


 
يعطيك العافية ولاكن البرنامج متواجد بالفعل في القسم 
عموما ما قصرت
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ALI_3306 (25 يناير 2008)

_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## محمد تكيف (25 يناير 2008)

:13: بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمد قلفاط (25 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## oman1999 (25 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي نور ونشكرك على هذا المجهود المثمر


----------



## الصقرالجارح (25 يناير 2008)

*شكرا اخي العزيز*



oman1999 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي نور ونشكرك على هذا المجهود المثمر


مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممنننننوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون يابطل :32:


----------



## MOHAMED ELGHAISH (26 يناير 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## نور جابر (27 يناير 2008)

اعزروني يا جماعه انا لا اعرف ان البرنامج موجود مسبقا بالمنتدي ولكني للامانه قلت انه مقتبس من احد الاصدقاء وهو من خارج المنتدي وقبل ان اطرحه عليكم قمت بمراجعة الارشيف ولم اجده 
ومع ذالك فانا اشكر كل من طرح موضوع جديد للمنتدي واشكر كل من صحح لي خطئي
وشكرخاص 
للاخ : الصقر الجارح + (oman1999)
وم : محمد عبد الفتاح


----------



## benadem (3 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نور جابر (4 مارس 2008)

شكرا للجميع علي الرد .
و سوف اطرح موضوع جديد قريبا.


----------



## سامرفؤاد (9 مارس 2008)

jazak allahu kel khair ,we praqy for you to the janah ameen


----------



## hassanre (14 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير البرنامج جدا مريح
م.حسان توفيق
الكويت


----------



## محمود البليدي (16 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يااخى


----------



## المهندس العدني3 (28 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير جزاء اخي


----------



## المهندس مضر (28 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وشكرا لك


----------



## دارا حميد (2 يونيو 2008)

عاشت ايديك


----------



## صديق القمر (17 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك .....


----------



## hasona8040 (17 يوليو 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## حازم نجم (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكل ساهم في هذا البرنامج وتوفيره لنا مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مشاري الفهد (8 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا البرنامج الجميل 

لأني احتاجه كثيرا


----------



## amr fathy (8 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السياب احمد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم يا غالي برناج جميل جدا ومفيد


----------



## السياب احمد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم يا غالي برنامج جميل جدا ومفيد


----------



## محمد يوسف حسني (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عارف الجبوبي (21 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير تم التحميل 
مع تحيات عارف الجبوبي


----------



## ابو بيدو (22 أبريل 2009)

برنامج جميل
تسلم لنا يا غالى
وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## اسد ليث (25 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي نور
*


----------



## alaa_84 (25 أبريل 2009)

تسلم ياغالى وربنا يعينى على رد جميلك.


----------



## نجيب محمد عبده (25 أبريل 2009)

الف الف شكر لله ياعينك


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكن البرنامج لايفتح


----------



## نور محمد علي (18 يونيو 2009)

جـــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله كــــــــــــــــــل خيــــــــــــــر


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (18 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي نور ومشكور على هذا المجهود المثمر*​


----------



## jamal_air (18 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## waleed almasry (15 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك والف والف شكرأ


----------



## اسامة اشرى (15 يناير 2010)

البرنامج شغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغال وزى الفل
شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (15 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك برنامج رائع جدا
100000000 شكر


----------



## hado (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرلاا و شكرااااااااااااااااا لك


----------



## سمير شربك (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك على البرنامج


----------



## فتحى الجبيلى (20 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا مقدما ومؤخرا وشكر على طول الخط لكل من افاد المنتدى وزواره فى مجال التبريد والتكييف .


----------



## amrnada1964 (22 يناير 2010)

gooooooood


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (23 يناير 2010)

مشششششششكور


----------



## نورة0 (19 مايو 2010)

فعلا البرنامج اكتر من رائع (اراحنا من تعب العيون بتدقيق النظر للخريطة بحثا عن الارقام)
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## نور جابر (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكل من وضع تعليق وجزانا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## darenof (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على البرنامج الرائع:20:


----------



## adukhry (2 يونيو 2010)

_جزاكم الله خيرا وامنياتى بالتوفيق لخير الامة_


----------



## كريم صاير (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عماد أبوشادى (20 يوليو 2010)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك صدقة جارية إن شاء الله
مهندس عماد أبوشادى


----------



## السيد زرد (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bebo_3adel (29 سبتمبر 2010)

thinx


----------



## sherifgd (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج


----------



## الأسمراني (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
برنامج جميل


----------



## eng_tohame (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامربهجت (23 أكتوبر 2010)

البرنامج رائع وممتاز
شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## مصطفى البرنس (2 يونيو 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## PS_HVAC (2 يونيو 2011)

بالفعل برنامج واضح وجميل 

جزاك الله عنا كل خير
:75:


----------



## عامر جميل الحربي (3 أغسطس 2011)

برنامج تووووب


----------



## thaeribrahem (4 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا على المجهود ووفقكم الله للخير*


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (4 أغسطس 2011)

۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞
۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞

إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا

۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞
۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞


----------



## حسين النجداوي (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك وشكررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## A HASSAN (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## nader kadum (5 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## hany27 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

